
Product Hunt Launch got us over 300 Tweets in 48hrs - raje
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/elink-2
======
raje
Hey Guys! Happy to give you any insight... Feel free to ask any questions
here! We've launched other products before and have growth hacked our way to
200K+ users over time, but PH was one of the best ways to gain initial
traction beyond our beta testers, be written about in the press
(internationally), go virally on social media and gain amazing return users.
We'll be hanging out here and answering any questions you may have.

------
blawson
I know the founders, cool site and they are iterating quickly.

I have a few lists with them that I share on social media once in a while.

------
adjaco3000
Great tool for keeping track of web links, I'm really enjoying using it!

------
hilarynaughton
Awesome tool!

------
GeeC
pretty sweet! will check it out!

